# Serenity Hospital - October 2014



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone who knows me knows that hospitals and morgues are 'my' thing. We all have our thing with urbexing and this is mine. This has been on the list since I started. I have read lots of reports on this being a fortress so a mixture of will I, won't I questions roaring around inside my head still didn't put me off trying! I must say I was pretty excited about this and on the long 3 hour drive down there I had butterflies all the way! I was SO excited. Entry would have been harder if it weren't for a friend of mine who I won't mention as I don't want him to get pestered. But,I know you are on this site so thank you! To say I hate climbing is an understatement, today was a new day and I was the first to clamber heights of 10ft! Maybe not much to the rest of you but for me, I needed to get in! I was infact like a child in a sweet shop, I could now say "we did it". 
I visited with 2 friends I always go with, we spent a fair few hours in here and managed to see all that we wanted to, we knew that the morgue was out of bounds so I was cool with that. After playing cat and mouse with security for about an hour he finally got us, he outsmarted us and so we gave up. He was a top guy and very friendly but also very good at his job! Happy that we had accomplished what we intended to, we were more than happy to be escorted out.

So here are the pics, hope you like them!


The water Tower 







The Library 






The Magnificent architecture 






The Cellar 






Equiptment 






A consultation room 






That famous logo 






The rooftop & Building 






Some more equiptment 






And some more 






I nearly wet myself with excitement when I found these 






Some Laboratory stuff 






No Bed clothes.... No Food, what sort of hospital is this?! 






A small section of the site from the rooftops 






THAT staircase






Yes, I am a poser! 






One of the wards 






I loved this 






The entrance to one of the buildings 






Some more equiptment


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 27, 2014)

Fantastic photos of this place. Certainly one id like to go back to in the future. Yeah, security have been fine even when ive been caught. I take it they didnt call the police then? I look forward to more reports from you


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 27, 2014)

Nope, no police called. He said he knew we were in there but we were dodging being seen and he was trying to catch is undetected. We had our picture taken for his records. Thanks very much


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, i had my photo taken there once when i got caught haha. I was thinking, you must have taken that water tower photo on your way to the secca hut haha


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 27, 2014)

You know the site well! Yep was standing right next to the hut hehe


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 27, 2014)

Urbexbandoned said:


> You know the site well! Yep was standing right next to the hut hehe



I do indeed know the site well. One of my best explores


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 27, 2014)

One of mine now too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 27, 2014)

Great photos, love the staircase.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 27, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Great photos, love the staircase.



Thank you


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2014)

I love this place. Great shots


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 27, 2014)

brilliant job!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice one, some really nice photos / new angle on a much documented site! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 29, 2014)

Great photos, the ones with the ward adds a real feel.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 30, 2014)

You did well to get that many pictures in an hour


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 31, 2014)

I spent a fair few hours in there as it says, around 4-5 give or take a bit. There were a few bits we didn't see but always time for another visit


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 1, 2014)

To be fair you could spend a day in there and only see half the place. Security must be getting better.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 5, 2014)

scattergun said:


> To be fair you could spend a day in there and only see half the place. Security must be getting better.



I have heard this a lot lately about a few places. It is such a vast site!


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 15, 2014)

Never saw a soul there and I must have clocked up about 9 hours plus a kip in a random office. Just luck of the draw, as with most places.


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Dec 16, 2014)

An awsome place with lots of History!


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm dying to visit a hospital, maybe we should arrange a small group trip


----------



## urbexmodel (Dec 18, 2014)

*great stuff*

Great report and pics! Top


----------

